# Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Area



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 4, 2013)

This is my first post . I just joined this site and downloaded the iphone app. 
Its very cool so far.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Welcome and greetings.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Welcome Brother!

Let all know that the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania has an epic heritage from Brother Franklin's group dropping their charter and requesting fraternal relations with the Grand Lodge of England, through seeding lodges in Louisiana, throughout the Americas and the world.  What a glorious jurisdiction to be connected with.

You are welcome among us.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Welcome to the forum. I am fortunate enough to have visited a lodge in Philly and was well cared-for by the Brethren there.


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Thanks for the greetings, brothers, yes Its a wonderful place, I plan on returning next Wednesday night for a blue lodge extra meeting. I highly recommend any brethren near by to stop in.


----------



## tldubb (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Hi Brother Rossi, I hail from Clarence C. Kittrell, #149 (PHA) Philadelphia, Pennsylvania MWPHGL of PA. Welcome and this is a great site.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 9, 2013)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Thanks its great here


----------



## mdavis (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

From south jersey, does that count!?


----------



## cog41 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Greetings from The Great State of Texas!


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Hi brothers


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Hi, to my brothers, anyone from Phila. Pa. Are*

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------

